# Hohe Pflanzen und eventuell ein Baumstamm



## prelude2205 (16. Apr. 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich bitte mal wieder um Eure Meinung und Hilfe.
Unser Gartenteich sieht recht schön, aber leider auch recht nackig aus.
Wir haben ihn im letzten Jahr kompett neu angelegt, den Bachlauf in diesem Jahr.
Jetzt meine Fragen.
Ich sehe bei einigen von Euch auf den Bildern immer sehr schöne und auch hohe Pflanzen, die scheinbar auch im Winter noch so hoch bleiben.
Was könnt ihr mir für Planzen empfehlen und welche nicht (bzgl. der Wucherung oder Beschädigung der Folie).
Die Planzen sollten für die Sumpfzone und einen tiefenbereich von ca. 40-60 cm geignet sein.
Eine weitere Idee die ich habe ist, einen kleinen Baustamm oder ähnliches vom Rand bis in den Teich zu legen, als kleine Anlaufstelle für zb.__ Frösche.
Kann ich da einfach einen Baumstamm oder Rinde aus einem Fluss nehmen oder wo bekomme ich so etwas her?
Vielen Dank vorab und einen Sonnigen Gruß aus dem Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## karsten. (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hohe Pflanzen und eventuell ein Baumstamm*

Moin
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5426/?q=geh%F6lze
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14028/?q=stamm

schönes WE


----------



## prelude2205 (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Hohe Pflanzen und eventuell ein Baumstamm*

Vielen Dank Karsten,
das sind schon mal Ideen die mir weiterhelfen.
Kann mir noch jemand weiterhelfen bzgl. meiner Farge nach hohen Pflanzen?
Ich habe Angst irgend etwas zu erwischen was übermaßen wuchert oder eventuell sogar die Teichfolie beschädigt.
Schöne Grüße,
Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (17. Apr. 2010)

*Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hallo zusammen,
welche hochwachsenden Pflanzen/Gräser könnt Ihr mir empfehlen.
Von welchen Pflanzen sollte man Abstand nehmen wegen zB. Wucherung oder Folienbeschädigung.
Danke für Eure Hilfe,
Rüdiger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hi Rüdiger,

Wasseriris, Sumpfiris, __ Froschlöffel, Wasserschwaden, __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf - wuchern tun sie alle, aber die letzten 3 sind da extrem und Schilf löchert leicht die Folie

MfG Frank


----------



## prelude2205 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hallo Frank,
danke für die Antwort.
Dann werde ich von __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf wohl lieber Abstand nehmen.
Ich freue mich auch, falls vorhanden, über weitere Vorschläge.
Gruß aus dem mal wieder Sonnigen Norden,
Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Noch einmal ich,
auch gerne Pflanzenvorschläge für den etwas tieferen Bereich von 30cm - 60 cm.
Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## chris24 (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Hallo hab auch eine Frage welche Pflanzen kann ich nehmen für eine Teich tiefe von 180cm


----------



## Eugen (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*



chris24 schrieb:


> Hallo hab auch eine Frage welche Pflanzen kann ich nehmen für eine Teich tiefe von 180cm



Hallo Chris

keine 
da laut deinem Profil dein Teich nur 170 cm tief ist.
was soll denn 10 cm unter deiner Folie wachsen


----------



## MonaNelly (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

gefällt __ blutweiderich sehr. habe ich in der flachzone gepflanzt und wird ca. 150cm hoch. wuchert nicht und blüht sehr schön!


----------



## chris24 (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

So hab jetz mein plan geändert hab jetz eine Pflanzzone die 70cm tief ist eine bei 100cm und die tiefste ist 145cm tief

Hab vor eine Seerose und paar Pflanzen zur Sauerstoff bildung in dem tiefsten teil des Teiches und in den anderen für farblichen ausgleich paar blühende Pflanzen wie oben __ Blutweiderich.


Ich hatte auch an Mooskugel gedacht kann ich die in den Teich setzen.

Und zuletzt noch zwei Fragen: Was für ein Bodengrund zum einpflanzen? Und was ist besser mit oder ohne Pflanztöpfe also die wo für den Teich sind?


----------



## MonaNelly (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

meine pflanzen sind teilweise mit teicherde in körbe gepflanzt oder mit einem kleinen erdballen (war schon bei der lieferung dabei) und steinen auf der ufermatte befestigt, bis sie angewachsen sind. 
anfangs hatte ich durch die erde eine menge energie überschuss, aber das gibt sich mit der zeit und diese jahr hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine algen probleme.
einen bodengrund habe ich keinen. es stehen 2 körbe unten, 1x mit __ hornkraut und 1x mit seerosen. schlick und co bildet sich automatisch. ohne bodengrund kann man den dreck viel besser abschöpfen.


----------



## Caki04 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Welche Hochwachsenden Planzen könnt Ihr empfehlen*

Bin ebenfalls noch auf der Suche nach der ein oder anderen Idee für den Bereich um die 1m Tiefe.

__ Rohrkolben durchlöchert keine Folie?


----------



## prelude2205 (12. März 2011)

*Schön hohe Pflanzen*

Hallo zusammen,
mein Teich sieht nach dem Winter wieder so aus, als hätte ich ihn gerade erst in Betrieb genommen!
Die Pflanzen sind total mickrig und Flach.
Ich hätte eigentlich gerne ein paar höhere Pflanzen.
Empfohlen wurde mir ein kleiner __ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf.
Könnt Ihr diese Empfehlung bestätigen oder erweitern?!
Hält die Teichfolie das aus?

Einen schönen Gruß

Rüdiger


----------



## Christine (12. März 2011)

*AW: Hohe Pflanzen und eventuell ein Baumstamm*

Hallo Rüdiger,

das ist jetzt das dritte Thema mit dem Titel "Hohe Pflanzen", dass Du eröffnest. Hast Du Dir die Antworten im letzten Jahr mal angeschaut? Ich hab Dir alle drei Themen man zusammengeführt, damit Du einen Überblick gewinnst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## prelude2205 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Hohe Pflanzen und eventuell ein Baumstamm*

Hi Christine,
hab ich völlig Verpennt,Sorry,echt doof von mir.
Kommt wohl mit dem Alter 

Danke

Rüdiger


----------

